# My Top 10 YouTube playlist (one of them anyway)



## ShadMan

Hello musical geniuses...from my YouTube playlist, the ones listed as my most frequently played...

If you haven't given some of these songs a listen, I hope you will. Those who know me know that I have a very eclectic music style...pretty much anything from the 20s forward that's worth a ****, I know. The ones below don't necessarily constitute my top 10 by any means, but they are my top 10 on my YouTube playlist...maybe 1 of these is in my top 10 of all time, but all are in my top 200 or so. If you want to know my music taste, listen to all of them then post your opinions. I have another separate top 10 that meets a different music taste of mine, but I'll post those later.

Song #1 - Old Crow Medicine Show - Wagon Wheel

YouTube - Old Crow Medicine Show - Wagon Wheel [Live] 
YouTube - Old Crow Medicine Show - Wagon Wheel [Live]​
Song #2 - Sugarland - Stay

YouTube - Sugarland - Stay 
YouTube - Sugarland - Stay​
Song #3 - Steve Earle - Guitar Town

YouTube - Steve Earle - Guitar Town 
YouTube - Steve Earle - Guitar Town​
Song #4 - Louis Armstrong & Johnny Cash - Blue Yodel

YouTube - Louis Armstrong on "The Johnny Cash Show" - complete and uncut 
YouTube - Louis Armstrong on "The Johnny Cash Show" - complete and uncut​
Song #5 - Jim Croce - Lovers Cross

YouTube - Jim Croce - Lovers Cross - BBC 
YouTube - Jim Croce - Lovers Cross - BBC​
Song #6 - Glen Campbell & John Hartford - Gentle on My Mind

YouTube - Glen Campbell & John Hartford - Gentle On My Mind 
YouTube - Glen Campbell & John Hartford - Gentle On My Mind​
Song #7 - Gordon Lightfoot - Wreck of the Edmund Fitgerald

YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald 
YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald​
Song #8 - Jack Johnson, Dave Matthews, et al. (Cover) - Pirate Looks at 40

YouTube - Jack Johnson - Pirates look at 40 
YouTube - Jack Johnson - Pirates look at 40​
Song #9 - Kid Rock - All Summer Long

YouTube - Kid Rock - All Summer Long [OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO] 
YouTube - Kid Rock - All Summer Long [OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO]​
Song #10 - Gillian Welch and Old Crow Medicine Show - The Weight

YouTube - The Weight - Gillian Welch & Old Crow Medicine Show 
YouTube - The Weight - Gillian Welch & Old Crow Medicine Show​


----------

